# GBATemp Quotes



## chavosaur (Jan 13, 2013)

Alot of us say things on here that we will never forget.
They were either really mean, extremely funny, or downright stupid.
So heres the thread that will collaborate some of the best quotes in the Temps history!
I have a couple from the TaeWong days, such as
"Bad children play in casinos and speak swear words."
Or "Resident Evil Makes My PeePee place go boing"

What about yall? What do yall remember most?


----------



## Forstride (Jan 13, 2013)

"mad gay" - p1ngpong 2012


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2013)

http://rydian.net/quotes/gbatemp/


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay! I'm listed! Thanks Rydian


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2013)

(A Gay Little Catboy): There is no need for directions to my ass

Best quote I ever had!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2013)

@ShitGBAtempSays


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Castiel said:


> @ShitGBAtempSays


 
Not sure if I should be taking my inclusion on that one as a compliment or not. Do me a favour and remove my blog from that. I post it here because it allows me to clear my head since nobody involved can read it and misunderstand my intentions (you all remember why Hitomi163 left) but if it's proliferating beyond this site then there's more of a chance that a misunderstanding could occur like it did with Hitomi. I don't mind my random comments with no bearing on my life or that of others don't bother me, keep as many of them as you want. But nothing that mentions my friends directly, ok? Hope that's ok.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Not sure if I should be taking my inclusion on that one as a compliment or not. Do me a favour and remove my blog from that.


I would love to, but (I believe) Guild is the one who is in charge of that Twitter account. You'll need to take it up with him.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I would love to, but (I believe) Guild is the one who is in charge of that Twitter account. You'll need to take it up with him.



Yeah, 'cause Guild and me get on SOOO well...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://rydian.net/quotes/gbatemp/


 
Number 128


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Crap, gonna have to at least try so that my quotes get listed. XD


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Castiel said:


> @ShitGBAtempSays


https://twitter.com/ShitGBAtempSays


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

I beg you don't cry.



EDIT: Oh and


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Not sure if I should be taking my inclusion on that one as a compliment or not. Do me a favour and remove my blog from that. I post it here because it allows me to clear my head since nobody involved can read it and misunderstand my intentions (you all remember why Hitomi163 left) but if it's proliferating beyond this site then there's more of a chance that a misunderstanding could occur like it did with Hitomi. I don't mind my random comments with no bearing on my life or that of others don't bother me, keep as many of them as you want. But nothing that mentions my friends directly, ok? Hope that's ok.


I'm not sure if you're aware of this...but you most certainly posted your story in a place where those involved could read it.  The "general off-topic chat" section is not locked away from visitors/guests.  One of the perils of putting your shit out there for everyone to see...


----------



## Chary (Jan 13, 2013)

Castiel said:


> @ShitGBAtempSays


Hey, cool. I made it on there. I feel honored and insulted at the same time!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I'm not sure if you're aware of this...but you most certainly posted your story in a place where those involved could read it. The "general off-topic chat" section is not locked away from visitors/guests. One of the perils of putting your shit out there for everyone to see...



The difference is that none of my friends visit here. This is my private haven where I can air my thoughts and get some perspective. Usually with major issues I simply bounce them off friends not involved in the current situation, but it often helps to get perspective from people completely outside the situation. Everyone knows not to come here as it's what I need just for me. Whereas with Twitter they could easily stumble across it and a misunderstanding occurs which is more trouble than I need right now. Hence why I control my online presence and why I need people not to take liberties with my blogs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> The difference is that none of my friends visit here. This is my private haven where I can air my thoughts and get some perspective. Usually with major issues I simply bounce them off friends not involved in the current situation, but it often helps to get perspective from people completely outside the situation. Everyone knows not to come here as it's what I need just for me. Whereas with Twitter they could easily stumble across it and a misunderstanding occurs which is more trouble than I need right now. Hence why I control my online presence and why I need people not to take liberties with my blogs.


I understand where you're coming from and all, but I think you're overreacting just a little bit. Your friends have the same chances of stumbling across GBATemp as they do stumbling across the Twitter account, and generally people use Twitter to follow people/things they're aware of, not randomly coming across a page and investigating every link posted. In fact, I'd be willing to bet there's more of a chance they come across GBATemp than the Twitter account. I get you don't want some people invading in on your blog and such, but posting it on a forum in a section where any unregistered member can view it wasn't exactly the best way to do it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I understand where you're coming from and all, but I think you're overreacting just a little bit. Your friends have the same chances of stumbling across GBATemp as they do stumbling across the Twitter account, and generally people use Twitter to follow people/things they're aware of, not randomly coming across a page and investigating every link posted. In fact, I'd be willing to bet there's more of a chance they come across GBATemp than the Twitter account. I get you don't want some people invading in on your blog and such, but posting it on a forum in a section where any unregistered member can view it wasn't exactly the best way to do it.



My friends are all well aware of my presence here and why I come here. They won't stumble across anything here because they know not to come here, they have no business here anyway, I'm the only serious gamer of the group. Whereas Twitter proliferates wildly, there's no telling where anything could end up. I'd rather things were reasonably stable where I know where my words end up. If people want to quote things I say at random that don't make mention of my companions, go ahead if you find it amusing. The quotes on Rydian's list I don't mind, they're simple jokes that are purely for entertainment purposes that couldn't possibly offend anyone. But I don't think it's too much to ask that if someone wants to add a clearly personal story to their own list of stuff they at least seek my permission first. 

As for posting in an unsecured area, to my knowledge there IS no 'secured' area at this time aside from the trding forum, which is hardly the place. Once the blogs area is revived and assuming it's not accessible to non-members, I'll return to posting there for control over my articles.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> My friends are all well aware of my presence here and why I come here. They won't stumble across anything here because they know not to come here, they have no business here anyway, I'm the only serious gamer of the group. Whereas Twitter proliferates wildly, there's no telling where anything could end up. I'd rather things were reasonably stable where I know where my words end up. If people want to quote things I say at random that don't make mention of my companions, go ahead if you find it amusing. The quotes on Rydian's list I don't mind, they're simple jokes that are purely for entertainment purposes that couldn't possibly offend anyone. But I don't think it's too much to ask that if someone wants to add a clearly personal story to their own list of stuff they at least seek my permission first.
> 
> As for posting in an unsecured area, to my knowledge there IS no 'secured' area at this time aside from the trding forum, which is hardly the place. Once the blogs area is revived and assuming it's not accessible to non-members, I'll return to posting there for control over my articles.


Might I suggest posting your blogs in multi-recipient PM's to the people you care to hear from until an appropriate section is made available?  I have no problem with your stories ending up in gotc because I can just skip over them, but to suggest that someone is invading your privacy by quoting a silly comment of yours is ridiculous considering you're the one who let it loose on the masses.  You should keep in mind that 1) no one cares who said what and when 2) you can't possibly hurt your reputation among the people who are most likely to ever see that quote and follow the link required to discover who wrote it.  Though, I can foresee a blog where Guild is being brought to task for someone...somehow...stumbling across a mind-numbingly random twitter account and assaulting you in some way.


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://rydian.net/quotes/gbatemp/


That thing doesn't update any more.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 13, 2013)

youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm certainly responsible for a number of brilliant responses.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Black-Ice


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> *every Blaze post in this thread*


 
I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe I've not been around here long enough but im sure ill have a witty moment or two eventually


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Not sure if I should be taking my inclusion on that one as a compliment or not. Do me a favour and remove my blog from that. I post it here because it allows me to clear my head since nobody involved can read it and misunderstand my intentions (you all remember why Hitomi163 left) but if it's proliferating beyond this site then there's more of a chance that a misunderstanding could occur like it did with Hitomi. I don't mind my random comments with no bearing on my life or that of others don't bother me, keep as many of them as you want. But nothing that mentions my friends directly, ok? Hope that's ok.


 
1) It's most certainly not a compliment
2) You're posting it on a public, open forum. I can use it for whatever I want. Besides, the only people who follow SGS are GBAtempers so it makes no big difference.

For the record I don't advertise the Twitter outside of GBAtemp.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2013)

Veho said:


> That thing doesn't update any more.


Generally what I put up there has to be funny without the context (so no 12 lines of pun responses to a thread a reader won't see), or look weird when out of context.

The first doesn't work much anymore with everybody doing the pun thing, and as for the second, people are paranoid lately and being very clear about what they mean...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 1) It's most certainly not a compliment
> 2) You're posting it on a public, open forum. I can use it for whatever I want. Besides, the only people who follow SGS are GBAtempers so it makes no big difference.
> 
> For the record I don't advertise the Twitter outside of GBAtemp.



So you think that you have free access to anything anyone says here to deface people purely for your own amusement? Fuck sake, you say I'm full of shit. Better check yourself, kid. You don't have the right to go about using things I say any way you please. So I'm not asking you. I'm telling you. Remove it immediately. I'm not interested in whether or not you advertise elsewhere. It's my decision as it's my blog. Have a little common decency and remove it. I don't mind you posting some of the random stuff I say, even if you're using it to mock me. But from now on do not take anything which refers to any of my friends.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> people are paranoid lately and being very clear about what they mean...


 
That's because in gbatemp anytime someone express themselves badly others starts raging against them. Last time I had a huge offensive discussion just because I used the term "SD card" instead of "micro SD card"


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> That's because in gbatemp anytime someone express themselves badly others starts raging against them. Last time I had a huge offensive discussion just because I used the term "SD card" instead of "micro SD card"



Yeah, this place has gotten a bit ridiculous since it re-launched. Not sure exactly what went wrong. Maybe some people couldn't cope while the site was offline, had a slight mental breakdown and now see it as their duty to keep this place pure or something, I dunno. Either way it's annoying.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

At least one thing remained consistent since the hack, my wonderful and charming witty remarks.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 1) It's most certainly not a compliment
> 2) You're posting it on a public, open forum. I can use it for whatever I want. Besides, the only people who follow SGS are GBAtempers so it makes no big difference.
> 
> For the record I don't advertise the Twitter outside of GBAtemp.


You better remove it Guild.  I heard tell of a story once where Blaze maimed a group of 4 men with nary a sweat from his brow.  Blaze is a warrior and a hero.  I only wish he was real


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> So you think that you have free access to anything anyone says here to deface people purely for your own amusement? Fuck sake, you say I'm full of shit. Better check yourself, kid. You don't have the right to go about using things I say any way you please. So I'm not asking you. I'm telling you. Remove it immediately. I'm not interested in whether or not you advertise elsewhere. It's my decision as it's my blog. Have a little common decency and remove it. I don't mind you posting some of the random stuff I say, even if you're using it to mock me. But from now on do not take anything which refers to any of my friends.


 
Yes. Because you posted it on a public forum.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes. Because you posted it on a public forum.


 
And it still remains *my* post. You can't just take things off here and potentially fuck up people's lives for your own amusement. At least not while I'm fucking breathing. Saying it's a public forum doesn't give you the right to act like a selfish jackass. So no matter what you think of me, take the links off the Twitter account. You wanna mess with me, you can do it til the cows come home right here. Don't lower yourself any further than you already have and act like you have the right to do whatever you want, because you don't.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> At least one thing remained consistent since the hack, my wonderful and charming witty remarks.


 
Do you even got a reason to visit the forum other than collecting likes for your comments?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> At least one thing remained consistent since the hack, my wonderful and charming witty remarks.


emigre master trole 2013


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> And it still remains *my* post. You can't just take things off here and potentially fuck up people's lives for your own amusement. At least not while I'm fucking breathing. Saying it's a public forum doesn't give you the right to act like a selfish jackass. So no matter what you think of me, take the links off the Twitter account. You wanna mess with me, you can do it til the cows come home right here. Don't lower yourself any further than you already have and act like you have the right to do whatever you want, because you don't.


Tell that to the media.  They make a pretty good living from exactly that.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Do you even got a reason to visit the forum other than collecting likes for your comments?


 
I originally joined to download roms. However all I got was likes.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Tell that to the media. They make a pretty good living from exactly that.



And is it Guild's job to piss me off by doing so? No. He's just another forum troll thinking he's bigger than he really is. He's not an investigative reporter trying to catch some big scandal, he's a stuck up jerk messing with people because he's bored.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> And is it Guild's job to piss me off by doing so? No. He's just another forum troll thinking he's bigger than he really is. He's not an investigative reporter trying to catch some big scandal, he's a stuck up jerk messing with people because he's bored.


 
I am not going to defend members who have no problem in being jerks to another member (which sadly is accepted and supported by some members of the moderation), but my advice is to just let this go. If it's not Guild it will be another member/person. Laugh about it and let this go, everyone will forget what you said eventually as long as you don't make a big deal out of this


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't worry everyone when I finish my job application, I'll make a compilation of my best remarks to save this motherfucking thread.

You see, I am a hero.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I am not going to defend members who have no problem in being jerks to another member (which sadly is accepted and supported by some members of the moderation), but my advice is to just let this go. If it's not Guild it will be another member/person. Laugh about it and let this go, everyone will forget what you said eventually as long as you don't make a big deal out of this



I'll be more than happy to do that....once the Twitter account is dealt with. My reasons are perfectly acceptable and it's hardly an effort on Guild's part to remove one or two links. After that, I'm happy to let the whole thing go. After all, as I said, none of my friends come here so once it's off Twitter I can laugh at how daft this got the same as everyone else. But right now some of my friends are going through some rough stuff. The last thing any of us need right now is for a misunderstanding to occur. If Guild is a decent person, he should respect that. Mock me here all you like, Guild. I actually consider it amusing at times. But don't mess with my friends.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> You see, I am a hero.


 
Say what you like, to me you're just a fat/ugly guy with no friends most likely single and trying to fill a hole in your life just like all regular tempers


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Say what you like, to me you're just a fat/ugly guy with no friends most likely single and trying to fill a hole in your life just like all regular tempers


Have you seen the guy? How do you know he's fat?
Whats wrong with being heavier than someone else?
Whats ugly to some is beautiful to others,
Childish remarks like that are for playground wiseass's


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Have you seen the guy? How do you know he's fat?
> Whats wrong with being heavier than someone else?
> Whats ugly to some is beautiful to others,
> Childish remarks like that are for playground wiseass's


 
Well, I am fat! Thank you, I've waited all my life for someone saying what you just said!


----------



## Devin (Jan 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Say what you like, to me you're just a fat/ugly guy with no friends most likely single and trying to fill a hole in your life just like all regular tempers


 


Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Devin said:


> Spoiler


 
Go right ahead and add this to my favourite quotes, that really made me chuckle


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's some from October 2011 to December 2011. In hindsight, I think my posts now are far superior to late 2011 emigre posts.

Liverpool vs Manchester United. Asking me who I would prefer to win is like asking me which testicle I want removed. [soccerball]


Wouldn't Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists? [EARTHBOUND IS THE BEST JRPG OF THE 16 BIT GENERATION]
Final Fantasy VII has been remade five times saga [Read the entire page] [Raulpica tries to teach me a lesson]
Buy a shit load of Wiis and Gamecube controllers and build a fort out of them. [forts are fun!]
IGN AREW SO RIGHT!!! THEY KNOW WHAT HARCORE GAMERS WANT AND HARDCORE GAMERS WANT THE THE PS VITA! I'M HARDCORE MATURE GAMER WHO ONLY READS HARDCORE MATURE GAMING SITES!!! [IGN hatin'] [Stereotypes] [hardcore mature gamers only play hardcore mature games]
It has to be said patriotism and nationalism are utterly stupid and unneeded concepts. [emigre gets political] 
Shame it was a crap joke. [PETA] [humour police] [good quality first response]
If Mario really does kill racoons for the tanooki suit than my respect for him has just increased. [PETA] [animal cruelty is fun]
The idea came to Costello when he was having an acid trip. That's why it's called filetrip. [Costello clearly takes acid] [drugs can make people more productive]
Did you know 68% of statistics are made up? [Statistics] [you can't argue with facts, mun]
The child labour part made me laugh. If I want to support child labour in a legitimate fashion, I'll just go buy some new clothes. [child labour] [FACTS]
You can't pirate a good lapdance. [Christmas] [Piracy is for life not just for Christmas] [lapdance]
Seriously what's so hardcore or mature about waggling the Wiimote like I'm giving a handjob. I'm not a prositute, I'm a soldier shooting to end the tyranny of monarchy. [motion controls] [is a soldier merely a prostitute with a gun?]
It's more likely to be Angela Merkal travelling at the speed of light, to force through more insufficient plans to save the Euro. [political satire] [Eurozone]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> And it still remains *my* post. You can't just take things off here and potentially fuck up people's lives for your own amusement. At least not while I'm fucking breathing. Saying it's a public forum doesn't give you the right to act like a selfish jackass. So no matter what you think of me, take the links off the Twitter account. You wanna mess with me, you can do it til the cows come home right here. Don't lower yourself any further than you already have and act like you have the right to do whatever you want, because you don't.


 
Fuck up your life? If your life gets fucked by an out of context forum post, then you need to reconsider your current predicament.

Besides, ShitGBAtempSays is ONLY advertised to GBAtempers (meaning I don't give the link out ANYWHERE else and ONLY GBAtempers follow it) so I doubt one of your real life friends who you decided to publicly lash out at on this forum will find it. They have just as much likeliness finding it on GBAtemp (probably more so actually) than they do on Twitter.

And it's not your post. Once you submit it, it's GBAtemp's post.

Haven't you ever learned in school to not say anything on the Internet that you wouldn't in real life?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fuck up your life? If your life gets fucked by an out of context forum post, then you need to reconsider your current predicament.
> 
> Besides, ShitGBAtempSays is ONLY advertised to GBAtempers (meaning I don't give the link out ANYWHERE else and ONLY GBAtempers follow it) so I doubt one of your real life friends who you decided to publicly lash out at on this forum will find it. They have just as much likeliness finding it on GBAtemp (probably more so actually) than they do on Twitter.
> 
> ...


Agreed, hell once it's on the internet, anyone can see it. The one who thought that the internet was a private to post was a fool indeed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Like if you want, go make a members-only invite-only blog (not here obviously since we don't support that function yet, it was in the old forum though) and post your stuff there. I can at least acknowledge the fact that it's private then. Even then, the quotes on SGS aren't even worth putting there without citation, and if a blog is private, you can't see where it's cited from. Don't go on a public forum, post something publicly, then cry when someone uses it.

It doesn't take a genius to know internet transparency.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 13, 2013)

Sadly, I have to agree with Guild and friends here. Good luck keeping privacy on the internet.  It;s kinda like how some people think that their facebook is some "private" blog or whatever to post their wasted away photos, drunken escapades, whatever, and then they go into an interview and lose the spot because their boss found those photos lol.

EDIT: I don't necessarily agree with some of the more controversial topics that have been popping up as of late, but that's not my decision nor am I in a position to decide. I don't like it, but it's what happens. Nevertheless, in this particular thread, you cannot seriously expect that the internet is gonna be private. Far from it, actually. The internet is the LAST place to expect privacy. Heh, telling it from experience. I'm so guarded in some aspects that it's ridiculous. I rarely open up on the web anymore.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can't handle the consequences of your posts being "found out", then you really shouldn't be making them in the first place.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

BACK ON TOPIC GUYS!

"I expect privacy on a public forum!!! "


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, we have kinda drifted off topic here so fuck it. Besides, to be realistic the girl in question has been crazy about me for nearly eleven years. I doubt anything said here can really change that. Lost interest in the whole thing now. I start my new job in the morning so I have bigger fish to fry tonight. So, to get us back on topic, here's a few things I've said that I and others have considered humourous over the years. Although some may not be from the 'temp specifically, I can't keep track of everything I say and do.

- 'Hey, that one wasn't my fault, ok? They're twins. I'd had a lot to drink, they look really similar, and you know...sometimes the hand just slips.' - My quote on Gamefaqs and a long story...

- 'Well isn't that just the shit flavoured gumdrop atop this cake of catastrophe.' - I've used this one so many times that picking just one instance is impossible.

- 'Don't lie to me, it takes weeks to wash the stench of your bullshit out of the curtains.' - Something I once said to my old man which was so liked by my friends that most of them have it as one of their favourite quotes on Facebook.

- 'The carbon atoms that comprise your being would serve the universe much better as a pencil.' - I've called quite  few people worthless via that gem.

- 'What's the matter, kid? Mommy not love you or something?' - Pretty standard response to trolls.

I'll have a look through my logs to find some gems I've seen others come out with, I know I've got a few from this place knocking around somewhere. Probably won't be posted for a few days though.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> - 'Hey, that one wasn't my fault, ok? They're twins. I'd had a lot to drink, they look really similar, and you know...sometimes the hand just slips.' - My quote on Gamefaqs and a long story...
> 
> - 'Well isn't that just the shit flavoured gumdrop atop this cake of catastrophe.' - I've used this one so many times that picking just one instance is impossible.
> 
> ...


 
...

Maybe it's best if we have _other_ people pick our best quotes for us.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe it's best if we have _other_ people pick our best quotes for us.


And even better if we stuck to the quotes on GBATemp, y'know, like the OP says.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe it's best if we have _other_ people pick our best quotes for us.


I disagree


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> And even better if we stuck to the quotes on GBATemp, y'know, like the OP says.



All of those have been uttered here at some point, I just can't remember where. It's been years. I've been here since 2008 after all. My memory's beginning to fade in my old age.

And I'm looking for my favourite quotes from others now, I just wanted to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Like ShitGBAtempSays, we should include proper citation.

Also I nominate everything on ShitGBAtempSays.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe it's best if we have _other_ people pick our best quotes for us.


 
I'm afraid to go into your post history. I fear a deluge of puns will drown me.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> All of those have been uttered here at some point, I just can't remember where. It's been years. I've been here since 2008 after all. My memory's beginning to fade in my old age.
> 
> And I'm looking for my favourite quotes from others now, I just wanted to get the ball rolling.


 
Excuses, I've been here two months less than you and I've still managed to make a compilation.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

This thread will soon become what I feared from the time I saw it.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 13, 2013)

"I cry you don't beg ;O;"

-FrozenIndignation


----------



## broitsak (Jan 13, 2013)

"I hate FI the most just for the record."
-p1ngpong


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jan 13, 2013)

EZ-Megaman's old signature said:
			
		

> Only a fool quotes himself in his own signature.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

> You and Valwin are two sides of the same coin in many ways really, so in short fuck your couch.
> 
> Bitch.


P1ngpong to Guild.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jan 13, 2013)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> f*** if i ever find the guy who made this taco, hes a dead man.
> im gonna punch his f***en face in, it's ppl like HIM that increase the meat rates in Canada
> like seriously WHAT THE F*** IS THIS MEAT??????? HUH.... ?????
> MYSTERY MEAT !!!!!!!
> GET REAL, GET DELICIOUS, AND TACO OFF


 
*


			
				Suprgamr232 said:
			
		


Vulpes said I'm the only person you can tell to go fuck himself cuz I'm a dick and an asshole 

Click to expand...

*Couldn't find him actually saying that, but I thought it was memorable.
Well that's it from me. :|


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 14, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this particular quote was in the Shoutbox or something. I'd look back in my posts, but fuck that there's like 3000 of them or something 4,138 of them.


EDIT: Ok it was bothering me so I decided to look for it. 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/swimming-pool.332898/#post-4355301


----------



## broitsak (Jan 14, 2013)

"Wow can you all just shut up and wait for the fucking announcement.

Seriously this is just getting boring."

-Guild McCommunist

Pokemon January 8th annoncement discussion thread.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread is just shit - Me and most of the tempers


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry Brad, but I cant let this die
"Everytime when I listen to my favorite music like Cotton Eye Joe, I get goosebump my body."


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 18, 2013)

Time will tell.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2013)

Look at my post there are two quotes I have made toward this website. Besides the point, one of my favorite quotes is something that I've borrowed from 'There's no 'I' in team' from There's no 'I' in mission,'.


----------

